# Can someone help please?



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Hi, was diagnosed with hashimotos Feb. 15th....have been on synthroid just went on my 6th dose change...I am having an ultrasound on thyroid done this week. My doctor does not feel anything in neck but my voice has really become gravelly...Sometimes I don't recognize my own voice...`my tsh and all levels have dropped dramatically since I was diagnosed. I go through times where voice, hair, nails etc - have a change in them...is that normal with this?? Thank you so much, and I wish you all this best in this battle. I never dreamed how this would affect every thing.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, thyroid issues effect everything. Do you have your latest labs and ranges for us to take a peek at? I'm glad you are getting an ultrasound.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Welcome to the club, Texaschick! I was diagnosed with Hashi's in April and I'm in the same situation--hoarse voice off and on, sore throat, trouble swallowing and a sore neck. I had an ultrasound and while my thyroid is swollen, my endo doesn't want to do anything about it, so I'm seeing an ENT this week to get a second opinion.

And I've been on so many different levels of Synthroid through the years, I've lost count! I'm allergic to Armour, so it's been a challenge.

I hope things get easier for you!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I was diagnosed over 20 years ago. Over the years you'll be fine for a while, then need a dose adjustment....it's a roller coaster.

I don't want to belittle Hashimoto's effects, but from my perspective, it's the easiest disease to control of the many autoimmune diseases out there [and I've got a number of them]. It's just that for many it's the FIRST time you're really sick without any apparent reason.....until you're finally diagnosed. Sometimes it's a juggling act to get the right dose and keep those antibodies behaving.

Just know that it will get better.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Texaschick said:


> Hi, was diagnosed with hashimotos Feb. 15th....have been on synthroid just went on my 6th dose change...I am having an ultrasound on thyroid done this week. My doctor does not feel anything in neck but my voice has really become gravelly...Sometimes I don't recognize my own voice...`my tsh and all levels have dropped dramatically since I was diagnosed. I go through times where voice, hair, nails etc - have a change in them...is that normal with this?? Thank you so much, and I wish you all this best in this battle. I never dreamed how this would affect every thing.












When you can, we would love to see your most recent lab results with the ranges. Also, what is your current dose amount?

Glad to hear you are having an ultra-sound.

Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.cityofhope.org/patient_care/treatments/thyroid-cancer/Pages/symptoms.aspx


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

First, thank y'all for responding and let me just say I am so sorry we are all members of the same "club"...bless y'alls hearts...you know you hear things but until you experience them...wow...I never dreamed...I thought o.k. I will take a pill and that will be that!...HA!

I do have my first and last labs...I started off at 75m synthroid - felt great for a few days, had energy...then felt realllllly like my eyes were going to pop out of my head...have been going back and forth on dosage I am now on 37.5.

In Feb my TSH was 8.29, T4 free 1.2, T3 Uptake 32 and Thyroid Peroxidase AB 520. My last labs from last week are: TSH w/reflex toFT4 - 2.21 and T3 uptake30.

Can I ask y'all if y'all ever had an episode where your BP would just jump up? After being on it for about a month (was on 50mg at the time) my BP shot up to 150/130 and pulse was 120 something...I wouldn't wish that feeling on anyone...I went in to primary care she did ECG and sent me to ER - they ran every test to rule out heart attack/stroke...every thing was fine - had another much milder episode about a month later - in mean time I had stress test done...ended up having a heart cath due to stress results - Cardiologist told me it was false reading on test - 2 doctors in hospital gave me 100% on heart...Some days it felt like my heart was pounding in chest/back. I have a lot of stress, used to be very active walking 6-7 miles a day, going to the gym.... we have had a couple of years of illness. My husband is 55 and was diagnosed about 18 mos. ago with vascular dementia/early onset Alzheimers...

Again, I REALLY appreciate all the info. I just pray that y'all have nothing but good days! Thank y'all.


----------



## Jennifermfogg (Jun 25, 2012)

Texaschic, My BP has been going up while on synthroid....but I have been on my BP medicine for about two years now so I am not sure what it is from.
My endo did warn me about the heart beating out of the chest....but I haven't experienced that.

I am sorry that you are so stressed. Hugs and prayers. Hang in there.


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Thank you Jennifer - right back at you girl...well the freaky thing is my BP is never over 110/60s...usually 90 something over low 60s or50s so it was a big jump...sigh...Jennifer, I hope you never experience it...cardiologist told me if it happened again to take a deep breath and hold it, then release it and do it again...he said that would take it back to normal....I had the two episodes and one night I did feel a little anxious and I did what he said (and PRAYED!) and it went away...

Jennifer you are in Big D? I am in The Woodlands - I used to live in Plano...we were at 102 today! You have a great evening and thank you so much!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey, Texaschic,

That hot weather can send your BP screaming.

And then there are people you're not crazy about.....there's one man I work with on and off and it doesn't take much to get my BP up there when he's in a "mood."

You need to rescue a sweet little pooch.....that will level out your BP.


----------



## laff66 (Mar 9, 2012)

Texaschic, just curious, did your rapid heart beat go away immediately when you held your breath? I had it happen one time but not bad enough to do anything with. 
I occasionally run across patients at work (not thyroid related) with a rapid HR, and we used to try to treat it that same way, but it NEVER worked! We would tell them to bear down as if trying to go number 2 though. You can also try blowing through something tiny, like a syringe with the plunger pulled out, it has the same effect. Its attempting to stimulate your vagus nerve and slow your rate. We always have to give adenosine to stop it though. I'll have to try that myself if it gets that way again.

I'm in Plano too, and its MISERABLE


----------



## Jennifermfogg (Jun 25, 2012)

Jenny V, What did you find out at your appointment?


----------



## Jennifermfogg (Jun 25, 2012)

Texas Chick, I am in Dallas....and it is way too hot! lol.

I will try holding my breath briefly and exhaling if that happens to me....Thank you for that suggestion. 

This board is great! So helpful!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I'm in Dallas too and the humidity is about to do me in!

Jennifermfogg, the ENT basically just reinforced what I was already guessing. My thyroid is swollen and is pressing on my trachea and is causing the swallowing/neck issues. I basically just went to him to check everything out and prove that my endo is an idiot (which he is!) when he said my thyroid couldn't possibly be causing those symptoms.


----------

